# Toilet locker lost key



## donk (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all please help if you can Ive lost the one and only key to my toilet locker door and have spent the last two days looking for it. All I need at the moment is to get the door open with out buggering the lock up to much. I ain't much good at picking locks so any advise will be so gratefully accepted .

1986 Hymer B534 Maisie

Very many thanks in advance Wishing you all a very Happy Xmas


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If the key to the locker is unique rather than common to several locks, after due consideration you should consider drilling it out, assuming you do not know a friendly locksmith. I do not think you will find it too difficult to replace or too expensive.
Alan


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

A reminder to us all to take a note of all key numbers and if possible the lock manufacturers name. (or keep a spare somewhere at home) 
Then there is some chance of ordering spares. 

Our old Hymer had the key number on the face of the lock so it's worth checking there. The door, lock and key are often supplied to the converter as one unit. 
Old age and drink means that I cannot remember the manufacturers name.


----------



## ponsaloti (Jan 17, 2010)

If the front of the barrel has a number on it, send me a good picture of the lock and keyway.
I can send keys thru the post.

Mario
Castle Locks
Benfleet


----------



## steuys (Feb 6, 2010)

*acess*

You should be able to access it from inside the bathroom good luck


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, just a thought. Is there any chance of pushing the hinge pins out?
Sorry if its a useless idea.
Colin


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*lost key*

If its like ours the catch is plastic, have you tried a bit of gentle persuasion? if you have a metal rule shove that in to protect the outside face (the van part) and try to lever gently open with a thin wide bladed screwdriver, also with a thin pointed implement try to lever the catch back into the lock, have a look at your other locker catches and see how they work and how you can get into the one thats locked.
Chris


----------

